# My experience through SCCC commercial photography Pt.1



## Dnd026

So I started the commercial photography program at Seattle Central Community College about 5 months ago and so far I love it. I will be posting the photos I take for assignments here so you guys can see my progress through the 2 years.

I will start with the beginning


My first assignment was to take a portrait with a reflector

Heres what I did:




Camera: Canon 5d MkII
Exposure: 1/320 sec at f/4
Focal length: 65mm
Iso: 50
Lens: 24-105mm f/4 L Is

Heres the edit because there were clippings in the image (the photo I turned in we were not allowed to edit)





Assignment: Stop motion/Blur motion
















^^that one is a little over exposed^^

One light project:
(looking back at this, I dont think I did a good job but hey this was only 3 weeks into the program and we could only use one hot light)



















And at this point we were still not allowed to turn in edited photos but here is the edit










Assignment: Selective Focus

Shutter:1/80
F/4
24-105mm f/4 L at 105mm




Then we had to edit it somehow and turn it in as a jpeg




This was around the end of the 1st quarter

Assignment: Simulated sunlight





And this is almost up to date, this is around the 2nd week of the 2nd quarter
Assignment: Strobes (bare bulb vs diffused bulb)







Assignment: Window light portrait




This was due about 2 weeks ago
Assignment: Kinda sorta kinda reflectiveish object




Assignment: Something we would not tell a best friend (conceptual development class)




Assignment: Eggness (conceptual development class)




Assignment: 2nd Strobes Food Prep



and




and here is my set shot for my orange photo thought you guys would enjoy






And now we are up to date!

Assignment: Flat clothing





Assignment: Flowers w/ strobe






Let me know what you think!
Ill keep posting here to keep you guys updated and to here some comments on my work/progress
You can also check out my work on my web site dtcphoto.com
and follow me on tumblr dtcphoto.tumblr.com


----------



## Leighton22

Wow these pictures get better and better! I love the orange one! Wish I had the money for that equipment


----------



## Samerr9

all ammazing photos  honestly great..

i would really appriciate if you share how did you come up with the lighting in (Assignment: Something we would not tell a best friend (conceptual development class)) 

By the way, i really like how the coke blast looks like fire!

Thank you


----------



## Dnd026

Leighton22 said:


> Wow these pictures get better and better! I love the orange one! Wish I had the money for that equipment


Thank you! Thank god for student loans



Samerr9 said:


> all ammazing photos  honestly great..
> 
> i would really appriciate if you share how did you come up with the lighting in (Assignment: Something we would not tell a best friend (conceptual development class))
> 
> By the way, i really like how the coke blast looks like fire!
> 
> Thank you


 
The conceptual one is a composite of I think 5 photos. So I exposed for the door then my self then all of the arms and legs coming out then just pshopped them together

and 

Thank  you


----------



## Samerr9

Thank you   but my question was like what did u use? flash and did u come to this square shaped light  thanks


----------



## laurabnt

Hi there,

I love all the pictures especially the orange. It's for commercial pics really honestly. I wish I could take shot like that, hoping that you could share a bit. 

I'm running a small online business right now and still finding a niche market to pop it up.  I want to have my own pic, my creativity to show it to everybody.


----------



## Dnd026

Samerr9 said:


> Thank you   but my question was like what did u use? flash and did u come to this square shaped light  thanks


 Oh sorry haha I used a 580exII with a 30 degree spot grid to focus the light and I used a st-e2 to set it off


laurabnt said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I love all the pictures especially the orange. It's for commercial pics really honestly. I wish I could take shot like that, hoping that you could share a bit.
> 
> I'm running a small online business right now and still finding a niche market to pop it up.  I want to have my own pic, my creativity to show it to everybody.


 
First I got a 5 gal fish tank and filled that up, then I used a qflash with a soft box above the fish tank and also one in infront of the fish tank with a soft box (it was a little camera left so there was no glare) then I put a white card behind the fish take so it acted as a fill and whited out the background.


----------



## Dnd026

Assignment: Clear glass

Not sure if im happy with it yet


----------



## kasperjd4

^ I like it, but I might make more of a splash with the falling liquid. It looks like you've come a long way in a short time!


----------



## Dnd026

Yeah it was hard to get a good splash and also make it into the glass. Thanks I've put a lot of time into this.


----------



## Dnd026

So for class we had to re-do one assignment so I re did my clear glass

here it is


----------



## behanana

Congrats on all the shots, your doing great. I have to say that I liked your first Clear glass shot first, I liked the blue liqour and the reflection on the surface, OH YEAH and I like booze!!! But really great stuff.


----------



## molested_cow

Are you actually here to advertise your program? Cus if that's the case, I am sold!


----------



## D-B-J

Wow.  Such an improvement.  Great job!


----------



## Dnd026

Sorry haven't posted here in awhile!

Here is how the rest of my first year went......

Assignment: Red





I took canon's printer idea with the latex pulled over a speaker with paint on it. 
Heres the set shot
<a href="http://s11.photobucket.com/albums/a199/shsftbllplyr/?action=view&amp;current=IMAG0162.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a199/shsftbllplyr/IMAG0162.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Assignment: Dark Glass







Assignment: Human Light stands




Assignment:High Key product







Assignment: Shoot to layout for a graphic designer







Assignment: Natural key light with strobe fill




Assignment: Just for fun in between assignments





And thats it the end of the year, Im on summer break right now and Im going back the end of september for my last year.

Thanks for all the feed back and no Im not advertising it haha I just want to show you guys my progress through the 2 years of school.

This is what I've been up to this summer























Thanks again and follow me on tumblr
Dtcphoto.tumblr.com

and my website
dtcphoto.com


----------



## Dnd026

Time for an update!

So my second year is going well, I have taken a turn and now I am focusing on automotive photography!

Hope you guys like it.....


First assignment: Dusk Strobe




Assignment: Multi Light, there are three other photos. The assignment was to see the different colors that the different strobe put off that we have in the studio




Assignment: Shoot to layout. So we have a few layouts that we have to shoot for, Im not going to post the lay outs I'll just post the photos



















Assignment: Catalog/Magazine. We got in groups and my group is making a technology magazine
Heres one shot





And here are two shots from today that are for my layout








C&C Welcome!


----------



## spacefuzz

nice, I like seeing your progression


----------



## Cpi2011

Mind blowing work no one is special because overall is special, great job please keep it up......


----------



## BlairWright

I love the progression, you can see how your skill level increases over time. Great post thread!


----------



## Buckster

Well done!


----------



## Dnd026

Update:

Did some more shots for the layout assignment!











And tomorrow I get to do a photo shoot with a cop!


----------



## Tee

This is awesome to follow.  The motorcycle shot with the moon is killer.


----------



## csselement

Tee said:


> This is awesome to follow.  The motorcycle shot with the moon is killer.



That's the sun, brotha.

Devin, I have a question for you. I'm on the waiting list for the SCCC photo program. I have quite a bit of experience with the photographic arts but need help with the business aspects if I'm ever going to "live the dream". I've been saving up money this year so that I can get all the appropriate equipment. I hear there is a detailed list of gear required for the program and was hoping you could let me in on some of the items so that I can start getting acquainted with them now. Things like: strobe kit, lenses, body (I have a 7D...do they require full frame?), modifiers, etc.

If you could help me out here, I'd appreciate it greatly. I've enjoyed following your progress!


----------



## Dnd026

csselement said:


> Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is awesome to follow.  The motorcycle shot with the moon is killer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the sun, brotha.
> 
> Devin, I have a question for you. I'm on the waiting list for the SCCC photo program. I have quite a bit of experience with the photographic arts but need help with the business aspects if I'm ever going to "live the dream". I've been saving up money this year so that I can get all the appropriate equipment. I hear there is a detailed list of gear required for the program and was hoping you could let me in on some of the items so that I can start getting acquainted with them now. Things like: strobe kit, lenses, body (I have a 7D...do they require full frame?), modifiers, etc.
> 
> If you could help me out here, I'd appreciate it greatly. I've enjoyed following your progress!
Click to expand...


Hey, so the list changes every year. Near the end of the 1st year the instructors ask the first years what they used and what they didn't use and they re-do the list. Also if new equipment comes out (I.e. strobe kits, lenses, tripods) they will be an option on the list. Another thing, students that get accepted into the program get a discount at glazers camera and its a pretty good discount. So I would wait. Full frame is not required (I shoot with a 1d mk4) you just have to have a 7d or up (7d, 5d mkII, 1d mk4, 1d x). 

The first year of the program focuses on lighting. Its not till the second year that we get into business and you really get to focus on what you want to shoot. Its an awesome program, hope you get in!

Thanks,
Devin


----------



## AustinPhotographer

These low-key edge lighting shots are pretty slick.


----------



## Dnd026

Update:


Assignment for the next 7 shots:

Colors

Color: Red

















COLOR: White













And I have one more shots coming for white


----------



## Dnd026

Update again!





Non profit assignment













Black assignment













Blue



Yellow









Green






Non profit



Blue















Non profit


----------



## Dnd026

Hey everyone!

I just did some major updating to my website, check it out.

Dtcphoto.com

Also follow me on tumblr and twitter


Thanks,
Devin


----------



## Dnd026

Update again!





Lets hear some feedback!!


----------



## Dnd026

Update! Graduating in a week! Here's my last photo taken for the program


----------



## groan

Well I went through the whole thread since I hadn't seen it before.

wow.

I loved following your progression from that first portrait to these stunning car shots. If someone dosn't snap you up for a staff photographer or you are unable to get work on your own doing promo shots then there is something wrong with them.

Congrats and thank you for bringing us through yoru 2 years!

Don't feel too bad that you didn't get a lot of feedback later on. Likely it's because they could not give you any pointers! 

Cheers and keep coming back with more!


----------



## Balmiesgirl

Beautiful work.


----------

